# O Nevoeiro



## guimeixen (22 Mai 2020 às 17:58)

Desde o fim de 2019 que o meu interesse em fotografar o nevoeiro/nuvens baixas tem aumentado desde que fiz uma timelapse em setembro. Só voltei depois a fotografá-lo no início de dezembro, mas desta vez já do lado norte do rio Cávado, pois já andava com a ideia de o querer fotografar virado para o nascer do sol. Desde aí já o fotografei mais vezes e cada vez mais a tentar fotografá-lo de novos sítios. Este é um tópico em que tenciono ir colocando os meus registos do nevoeiro daqui para a frente.

Esta última quarta feira tivemos a presença do nevoeiro/nuvens baixas aqui em Braga. Estava quase para não ir fotografar pois quando acordei não estava nevoeiro onde moro, mas o céu estava tapado e por nuvens bem baixas pois estavam todas alaranjadas por causa da luzes da cidade. Como aqui não estava nevoeiro pensei que o topo das nuvens estivesse acima do Sameiro e não desse para ver nada. Mesmo assim decidi ir, nunca se sabe. Ao passar perto do Monte do Picoto reparei que o topo estava coberto, a base das nuvens devia andar um pouco abaixo dos 300m. Continuei em direção ao Monte do Sameiro e passar pela zona de Fraião, que começa a passar os 250m, já estava nevoeiro. Quando começei a ultrapassar os 450m de altura tornou-se visível o céu e via-se também o topo das nuvens que estava mesmo ao meu lado. Quando cheguei a Santa Marta das Cortiças já estava quase a nascer o sol. Passado uns 25min reparei que as nuvens estavam a vir rápido do lado sul do monte e a formar um efeito de cascata no lado norte. Foi nessa altura que começei a fazer a timelapse.

Deixo então aqui os registos que fiz:

















































































Hoje dei lá mais um saltinho ao monte. A vista por trás do Sameiro estava bem bonita com aquela suave manto visível em baixo a abraçar os montes e aquelas nuvens baixas mas não tão baixas que raspavam no topo do Sameiro e ficavam abaixo das serras mais altas, como a serra da Cabreira lá ao fundo na segunda imagem.





[URL='https://flic.kr/p/2j4vEuE']
	










[/url]


----------



## bandevelugo (23 Mai 2020 às 14:19)

guimeixen disse:


> Desde o fim de 2019 que o meu interesse em fotografar o nevoeiro/nuvens baixas tem aumentado desde que fiz uma timelapse em setembro. Só voltei depois a fotografá-lo no início de dezembro, mas desta vez já do lado norte do rio Cávado, pois já andava com a ideia de o querer fotografar virado para o nascer do sol. Desde aí já o fotografei mais vezes e cada vez mais a tentar fotografá-lo de novos sítios. Este é um tópico em que tenciono ir colocando os meus registos do nevoeiro daqui para a frente.
> 
> Esta última quarta feira tivemos a presença do nevoeiro/nuvens baixas aqui em Braga. Estava quase para não ir fotografar pois quando acordei não estava nevoeiro onde moro, mas o céu estava tapado e por nuvens bem baixas pois estavam todas alaranjadas por causa da luzes da cidade. Como aqui não estava nevoeiro pensei que o topo das nuvens estivesse acima do Sameiro e não desse para ver nada. Mesmo assim decidi ir, nunca se sabe. Ao passar perto do Monte do Picoto reparei que o topo estava coberto, a base das nuvens devia andar um pouco abaixo dos 300m. Continuei em direção ao Monte do Sameiro e passar pela zona de Fraião, que começa a passar os 250m, já estava nevoeiro. Quando começei a ultrapassar os 450m de altura tornou-se visível o céu e via-se também o topo das nuvens que estava mesmo ao meu lado. Quando cheguei a Santa Marta das Cortiças já estava quase a nascer o sol. Passado uns 25min reparei que as nuvens estavam a vir rápido do lado sul do monte e a formar um efeito de cascata no lado norte. Foi nessa altura que começei a fazer a timelapse.
> 
> ...



Excelentes as fotos e o timelapse.

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2020 às 15:54)

Simplesmente magnífico!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mai 2020 às 16:22)

Todas magnificas, mas as do nascer do sol...


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Mai 2020 às 08:27)

muito bom.Parabéns pelo trabalho


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mai 2020 às 14:41)

bandevelugo disse:


> Excelentes as fotos e o timelapse.
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha!





StormRic disse:


> Simplesmente magnífico!





Ruipedroo disse:


> Todas magnificas, mas as do nascer do sol...





raposo_744 disse:


> muito bom.Parabéns pelo trabalho



Obrigado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2020 às 15:17)

Magnífica reportagem Guilherme, as fotos estão mesmo espectaculares! Então aquelas no lusco-fusco... Fiquei babado 

É muito gratificante quando o esforço de sair de casa ainda de noite é compensado com esses resultados magníficos.

Aqui perto há um sítio onde antigamente costumava ir lá algumas vezes mas nunca fui com nevoeiro, que por aqui também não é assim tão frequente, mas deve ter uma vista espectacular também (VG de Montemor). Tivesse eu meio de transporte próprio e o nevoeiro fosse mais recorrente, já lá teria dado um pulo


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mai 2020 às 18:37)

guimeixen disse:


>


Com um mar de nevoeiro como pano de fundo até os eucaliptos queimados ganham outra beleza... 
Belíssimos registo, como sempre!  Continue a haver paciência para estas tuas escapadinhas fotográficas


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mai 2020 às 21:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Magnífica reportagem Guilherme, as fotos estão mesmo espectaculares! Então aquelas no lusco-fusco... Fiquei babado
> 
> É muito gratificante quando o esforço de sair de casa ainda de noite é compensado com esses resultados magníficos.
> 
> Aqui perto há um sítio onde antigamente costumava ir lá algumas vezes mas nunca fui com nevoeiro, que por aqui também não é assim tão frequente, mas deve ter uma vista espectacular também (VG de Montemor). Tivesse eu meio de transporte próprio e o nevoeiro fosse mais recorrente, já lá teria dado um pulo



Obrigado Duarte!  Essa altura do dia deve ser a minha preferida para fotografar o nevoeiro, as cores que há nessa altura, as luzes ainda acesas e umas longas exposições dão um ar mais mágico ao nevoeiro.



João Pedro disse:


> Com um mar de nevoeiro como pano de fundo até os eucaliptos queimados ganham outra beleza...
> Belíssimos registo, como sempre! Continue a haver paciência para estas tuas escapadinhas fotográficas



Obrigado João Pedro!  Vontade não vai faltar para ir tirar mais fotos, já tenho várias em mente que gostaria de tirar.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jun 2020 às 22:12)

Como tinha mencionado em cima queria usar este tópico para continuar os meus registos do nevoeiro. Em baixo partilho alguns fotografias que tirei no dia 30 e 31 de Maio.


































Above the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jun 2020 às 22:23)

guimeixen disse:


> Como tinha mencionado em cima queria usar este tópico para continuar os meus registos do nevoeiro. Em baixo partilho alguns fotografias que tirei no dia 30 e 31 de Maio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A última imagem foi fotografada no Sameiro? Ótimos registos e continuação de um bom trabalho!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jun 2020 às 09:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A última imagem foi fotografada no Sameiro? Ótimos registos e continuação de um bom trabalho!



Obrigado! 
Essa última foi fotografada no Monte de São Mamede, na Póvoa de Lanhoso.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2020 às 14:50)

Parabéns pelas fotos, estão espectaculares!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jun 2020 às 22:33)

Ora na quarta tivemos nuvens baixas e por isso lá fui eu para o topo do monte para as fotografar . O nascer do sol foi fantástico e aquelas nuvens a provocar os raios crepusculares ainda o tornaram mais belo. Tirei muitas fotos para timelapses e nos intervalos entre as timelapses fui tirando outras diferentes. Com o passar do tempo as nuvens foram subindo até que a certa altura começaram a chegar cá cima e tornou-se visível um arco-íris branco no lado contrário ao sol. Quando já estava tudo a querer tapar acabei por vir embora.

Deixos-vos aqui algumas fotos que tirei:


----------



## guimeixen (19 Set 2020 às 17:06)

Desde o dia em cima que já tivemos vários dias com mais nevoeiros e em muito deles fui fotografar-los. Tenho tirado também muitas fotos para timelapses.

Deixo-vos aqui os registos que fui fazendo ao longo destes últimos dois meses e meio.

*29 de Junho* - Neste dia não havia nuvens do lado da cidade mas conforme o ar subia pelos montes elas formavam-se lá em cima e continuavam a movimentar-se a grande velocidade para sul. Estava um vento geladinho lá em cima. 










*9 de Julho *- Neste dia não havia muitas nuvens mas com o nascer do sol, formou-se parte do cordão que é costume aparecer entre o Sameiro e a Santa Marta.







*19 de Julho*






*28 de Julho *- Este dia foi espetacular, as nuvens estavam mais abaixo e mantiveram-se afastadas do topo do monte até ao nascer do sol. A partir daí começaram a vir de este com uma velocidade enorme e taparam rapidamente o sol. Nessa altura fui num instante para o lado oeste do monte para tirar mais umas fotos antes de tapar tudo. Como podem ver na terceira e quarta foto elas já estavam a vir por cima de mim e do topo do monte como uma onda a arrebentar e a prepararem-se para descer pelo monte abaixo. Passado algum tempo acabou por abrir e tapar várias vezes, permitindo fazer mais uns registos.






















*31 de Julho*







*1 de Agosto*










*7 de Agosto*







*9 de Agosto* - Dia muito bom, nuvens baixas de manhã e depois a virem rápido durante a tarde, estando já às portas da cidade ao pôr do sol, o que é raro chegarem tão cedo. E foi a partir daí que começou a ficar fantástico, com as nuvens a avançarem cada vez mais e a tapar a cidade. Estava a tirar fotos virado mais para oeste, mas depois decidi ir um bocado mais para cima para ter vista para sul. Ainda subi umas pedras com o flash do telemóvel a iluminar e quando parei e o desliguei, olhei para cima e a vista era incrível com um enorme manto de nevoeiro iluminado pelas luzes e com a Via Láctea ao fundo!  Certamente uma imagem que não vou esquecer. Antes de ir para casa ainda dei um salto ao Sameiro e via-se as nuvens iluminadas pelas luzes da cidade. Coloquei a máquina a tirar fotos para uma timelapse e notava-se as nuvens a subir cada vez mais até que chegaram rapidamente lá cima e taparam tudo.


























*14 de Agosto* - Mais um dia em que não havia nuvens na cidade, lado norte do monte, mas para o lado sul estava tudo tapado. Forma-se muitas vezes a cascata como é visível na segunda foto.























*27 de Agosto* - Este dia valeu a pena por esta foto, pois nem o sol vi nascer, tapou poucos minutos depois de eu chegar.







Agora já estão a começar a aparecer os nevoeiros de radiação e os de advecção a desaparecer. Os de radiação trazem outras oportunidades para fotos e já tivemos dois dias com esses agora em setembro só que infelizmente não consegui ir fotografar, mas mais dias virão. Mais para o fim do ano partilharei aqui também um vídeo com os nevoeiros de 2020.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2020 às 18:27)

Que fotografias top! Muito bom mesmo.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Set 2020 às 21:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que fotografias top! Muito bom mesmo.



Obrigado @Tiagolco!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Set 2020 às 21:52)

Que fotos maravilhosas Guilherme , não menosprezando nenhuma, as do dia 9 de Agosto estão assim qualquer coisa  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (21 Set 2020 às 19:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que fotos maravilhosas Guilherme , não menosprezando nenhuma, as do dia 9 de Agosto estão assim qualquer coisa
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk




Obrigado Ricardo!  Esse anoitecer foi uma experiência fantástica!


----------



## Toby (21 Set 2020 às 19:31)

guimeixen disse:


>



Joli 
os meus dois favoritos, um para a paleta de cores, o outro para o seu apelo em forçar o olho a observar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2020 às 23:05)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado Ricardo!  Esse anoitecer foi uma experiência fantástica!


Imagino  Estão deliciosas, obrigado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (22 Set 2020 às 14:14)

Toby disse:


> Joli
> os meus dois favoritos, um para a paleta de cores, o outro para o seu apelo em forçar o olho a observar.



Obrigado Toby!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Set 2020 às 22:06)

guimeixen disse:


> *14 de Agosto* - Mais um dia em que não havia nuvens na cidade, lado norte do monte, mas para o lado sul estava tudo tapado. Forma-se muitas vezes a cascata como é visível na segunda foto.


Belíssimos registos Guilherme! 
Gosto especialmente da série de 14 de agosto, e da segunda foto em particular


----------



## bandevelugo (22 Set 2020 às 23:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Desde o dia em cima que já tivemos vários dias com mais nevoeiros e em muito deles fui fotografar-los. Tenho tirado também muitas fotos para timelapses.
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui os registos que fui fazendo ao longo destes últimos dois meses e meio.
> 
> ...



Estas fotografias em Braga são de fazer corar as tiradas em Sintra ou na Madeira! 5*


----------



## guimeixen (23 Set 2020 às 19:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimos registos Guilherme!
> Gosto especialmente da série de 14 de agosto, e da segunda foto em particular





bandevelugo disse:


> Estas fotografias em Braga são de fazer corar as tiradas em Sintra ou na Madeira! 5*



Obrigado aos dois!


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2020 às 19:48)

Já fizeste alguma exposição com as tuas fotos?


----------



## guimeixen (24 Out 2020 às 12:32)

StormRic disse:


> Já fizeste alguma exposição com as tuas fotos?



Não, nunca me lembrei disso, mas também vejo tantas fotografias melhores que as minhas.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2020 às 15:30)

guimeixen disse:


> Não, nunca me lembrei disso, mas também vejo tantas fotografias melhores que as minhas.



Estas fotos são excelentes, mais do que isso até, a juntar a tantas mais do teu já longo trabalho fotográfico. Sinceramente acho que muitas mais pessoas terão grande prazer em vê-las e em reconhecer a maravilha da forma como estão registados os lugares, os momentos e as visões a que a maioria delas não terá acesso.


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2020 às 16:00)

Nas publicações anteriores tinha mencionado que estava a fazer umas timelapses nos vários dias em que fotografei o nevoeiro e que mais para o fim do ano partilharia um vídeo com elas. Ora, o fim do ano chegou e em baixo partilho esse vídeo que é o resultado de um ano a ir atrás do nevoeiro antes do nascer do sol, alguns pores do sol e outros durante a noite. Juntamente com as trovoadas e as geadas, o nevoeiro é sem dúvida umas das coisas que mais gosto de fotografar.
Partilho também mais umas fotos que fui tirando em novembro e dezembro.

(Ver em 4K)


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Dez 2020 às 16:33)

guimeixen disse:


> Nas publicações anteriores tinha mencionado que estava a fazer umas timelapses nos vários dias em que fotografei o nevoeiro e que mais para o fim do ano partilharia um vídeo com elas. Ora, o fim do ano chegou e em baixo partilho esse vídeo que é o resultado de um ano a ir atrás do nevoeiro antes do nascer do sol, alguns pores do sol e outros durante a noite. Juntamente com as trovoadas e as geadas, o nevoeiro é sem dúvida umas das coisas que mais gosto de fotografar.
> Partilho também mais umas fotos que fui tirando em novembro e dezembro.
> 
> (Ver em 4K)



Muito bom caro Guilherme, foi com imenso prazer que visualizei a sua obra de arte, que está muito bem musicada .
As imagens que partilha no timelapse são fantásticas, desejo-lhe votos de muitas felecidades e de muitos parabéns pelo trabalho .


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2020 às 18:00)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Muito bom caro Guilherme, foi com imenso prazer que visualizei a sua obra de arte, que está muito bem musicada .
> As imagens que partilha no timelapse são fantásticas, desejo-lhe votos de muitas felecidades e de muitos parabéns pelo trabalho .



Muito obrigado @VimDePantufas !


----------



## Thomar (31 Dez 2020 às 18:13)

guimeixen disse:


> Nas publicações anteriores tinha mencionado que estava a fazer umas timelapses nos vários dias em que fotografei o nevoeiro e que mais para o fim do ano partilharia um vídeo com elas. Ora, o fim do ano chegou e em baixo partilho esse vídeo que é o resultado de um ano a ir atrás do nevoeiro antes do nascer do sol, alguns pores do sol e outros durante a noite. Juntamente com as trovoadas e as geadas, o nevoeiro é sem dúvida umas das coisas que mais gosto de fotografar.
> Partilho também mais umas fotos que fui tirando em novembro e dezembro.
> 
> (Ver em 4K)



Espectacular, Deslumbrante, etc,... faltam-me palavras para descrever as tuas fotos e vídeo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2020 às 20:04)

guimeixen disse:


> Nas publicações anteriores tinha mencionado que estava a fazer umas timelapses nos vários dias em que fotografei o nevoeiro e que mais para o fim do ano partilharia um vídeo com elas. Ora, o fim do ano chegou e em baixo partilho esse vídeo que é o resultado de um ano a ir atrás do nevoeiro antes do nascer do sol, alguns pores do sol e outros durante a noite. Juntamente com as trovoadas e as geadas, o nevoeiro é sem dúvida umas das coisas que mais gosto de fotografar.
> Partilho também mais umas fotos que fui tirando em novembro e dezembro.
> 
> (Ver em 4K)



O vídeo e as fotos estão muito bem, continuação de excelente trabalho na área da fotografia.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2021 às 10:21)

Thomar disse:


> Espectacular, Deslumbrante, etc,... faltam-me palavras para descrever as tuas fotos e vídeo!





Pedro1993 disse:


> O vídeo e as fotos estão muito bem, continuação de excelente trabalho na área da fotografia.



Obrigado aos dois!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jan 2021 às 22:50)

O mês começou com uns belos nevoeiros, principalmente o do dia 4, que tapou a cidade toda. Já à bastante tempo que estava à espera de um nevoeiro que tapasse a cidade assim e que a desse para o ver iluminado pelas luzes da cidade. Por isso após ver a previsão do Arome no dia anterior a prever a possibilidade de bastante nevoeiro, fui ao Sameiro e não desapontou. Começei a subir pelo Bom Jesus e parei por essa zona para tirar umas fotos e nessa altura o nevoeiro ainda não tapava a cidade toda. Conforme fui subindo até ao Sameiro, o nevoeiro foi avançado e acabou por tapar o resto. Ao chegar lá cima a vista era incrível! 
Deixo em baixo uns registos do dia 2, 3 e 4.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jan 2021 às 09:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Nas publicações anteriores tinha mencionado que estava a fazer umas timelapses nos vários dias em que fotografei o nevoeiro e que mais para o fim do ano partilharia um vídeo com elas. Ora, o fim do ano chegou e em baixo partilho esse vídeo que é o resultado de um ano a ir atrás do nevoeiro antes do nascer do sol, alguns pores do sol e outros durante a noite. Juntamente com as trovoadas e as geadas, o nevoeiro é sem dúvida umas das coisas que mais gosto de fotografar.
> Partilho também mais umas fotos que fui tirando em novembro e dezembro.
> 
> (Ver em 4K)
> ...


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2021 às 10:14)

@guimeixen  https://www.prodibi.com/ 
Excelente para a navegação em panoramas HD


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jan 2021 às 11:52)

ecobcg disse:


> Excelente trabalho! Timelapse muito bem conseguido! Parabéns!




Muito obrigado @ecobcg !


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jan 2021 às 13:30)

Boas Guilherme,

Já não é a primeira vez que comento os teus trabalhos neste tópico, mas cada registo que apresentas é um melhor que o outro, incrível  Muito ,muito bom!  Muitos parabéns e um enorme obrigado por partilhares estes momentos fantásticos com a malta  
O VÍDEO ESTÁ QUALQUER COISA... 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2021 às 20:55)

guimeixen disse:


> Nas publicações anteriores tinha mencionado que estava a fazer umas timelapses nos vários dias em que fotografei o nevoeiro e que mais para o fim do ano partilharia um vídeo com elas. Ora, o fim do ano chegou e em baixo partilho esse vídeo que é o resultado de um ano a ir atrás do nevoeiro antes do nascer do sol, alguns pores do sol e outros durante a noite. Juntamente com as trovoadas e as geadas, o nevoeiro é sem dúvida umas das coisas que mais gosto de fotografar.
> Partilho também mais umas fotos que fui tirando em novembro e dezembro.
> 
> (Ver em 4K)


Faço minhas as palavras dos colegas que já comentaram antes de mim; magníficos registos dos nevoeiros bracarenses, como já é habitual! 
E depois há aquele vídeo, que está por aqui meio perdido e que não tinha ainda tido a oportunidade de ver... vi-o hoje e está absolutamente magnífico! 
Tanto trabalho que te deve ter dado a registar, compor, ajustar a banda sonora... Está lindo, até me emocionei a vê-lo  Parabéns, Guilherme, mesmo! E obrigado pela dedicação e partilha


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2021 às 12:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas Guilherme,
> 
> Já não é a primeira vez que comento os teus trabalhos neste tópico, mas cada registo que apresentas é um melhor que o outro, incrível  Muito ,muito bom!  Muitos parabéns e um enorme obrigado por partilhares estes momentos fantásticos com a malta
> O VÍDEO ESTÁ QUALQUER COISA...
> ...





João Pedro disse:


> Faço minhas as palavras dos colegas que já comentaram antes de mim; magníficos registos dos nevoeiros bracarenses, como já é habitual!
> E depois há aquele vídeo, que está por aqui meio perdido e que não tinha ainda tido a oportunidade de ver... vi-o hoje e está absolutamente magnífico!
> Tanto trabalho que te deve ter dado a registar, compor, ajustar a banda sonora... Está lindo, até me emocionei a vê-lo Parabéns, Guilherme, mesmo! E obrigado pela dedicação e partilha



Obrigado Ricardo e João Pedro!  Quando se faz com muito gosto custa menos


----------

